# lol read this



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

I was bowhunting with my excalliber 250 pound draw weight bow and i was bored was hunting for 4 hours and shot a chickadee in the head.......there was nuthing left and my arrow went through and hit my truck.........i was ******,but it just left a dent in it. it was and old ford pickup.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow... I thought I was the only one! :rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I might take some heat for this reply but so be it!!
You are bored so you just decide to kill an animal?? An animal that is not a game species that you are not going to eat, nor is it a predator. I don't get it. Statements like that probably should be kept to yourself. :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

For one thing, I guess with the cost of broadheads and arrows I can't really afford to just let em' fly for the fun of it. I guess I'm different too in that a big part about bowhunting I like is the "nature watching" of other animals while waiting for the bigger prize. Secondly, if you're hunting close enough to your rig you can hit it with an arrow it's no wonder you didn't see anything for 4 hours. Sorry but IMO also, it sort of serves you right. Good thing it didn't hit a tire. :roll:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I think of myself as a pretty honest hunter, for the most part. I'm sure I'm not like some of you natureoligists, who can't harm an ant unless the game and fish would come up with an 'ant season'. But I have taken out a squirrel that wouldn't leave me alone. Damn thing stood there and chattered at me for an hour!!!!! I still think they can give the deer a hint, that something isn't right in the tree's. so I took him out. only time though, have had many noisy encounters with those damn things, and bluejays too. AHHH AHHHHHH


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Shot a chickadee in the head, and your old ford pick up. Two bird with one stone. Also just goes to show you cant hurt a ford.....hahahahahaha weird story though.....


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

duckduck...goose! said:


> I was bowhunting with my excalliber 250 pound draw weight bow and i was bored was hunting for 4 hours and shot a chickadee in the head.......there was nuthing left and my arrow went through and hit my truck.........i was ticked,but it just left a dent in it. it was and old ford pickup.


I agree with Goldy and djleye, but I might be able to give you some advice! It might be you are sitting to close to your truck. Driving in that close most likely spooked any deer away, and the smell from the truck would not be my choice that close to a blind!!!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It really has nothing to do with being a


> natureoligists


, It all comes down to having some respect for nature and wildlife.

I also agree with the guys that said if you can hit your pickup with an arrow, you are too close and likely never will see a deer!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree with djleye. You shouldn't shooting an animal just for kicks.

250 lb. drawweight?????? Are you King Kong?


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

I think he is talking about a Crossbow, ( Excaliber ). Thats why he said 250lbs. The man shot his truck do think he would be smart enough to specify hunting wiith a bow or crossbow?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

duckduck...goose!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

lol, good thinkin Ron, I'd say he's hunting too close to his pickup, 1 of many reasons possiby that he isn't seeing any deer. You've got a keen sense........

DJLEYE: did you like that term I came up with or what

"Natureologist"

Damn I'm good


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

my truck is camo..and was over 400 yards away.i had the gun pointed on a slant and it flew far and hit the truck.its from the 80s,and i only use it for hunting. :huh:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

in my case... i probably woulda took a crack at that chikadee... 4 hours and nothin... if shootin that is illegal i might not of but hey i shoot bunnys and squirells and pheasants and stuff that r under my blind when there r no deer around... when they r in season why not? for 1 its meat and 2 its practice...


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

Tator said:


> I think of myself as a pretty honest hunter, for the most part. I'm sure I'm not like some of you natureoligists, who can't harm an ant unless the game and fish would come up with an 'ant season'. But I have taken out a squirrel that wouldn't leave me alone. Damn thing stood there and chattered at me for an hour!!!!! I still think they can give the deer a hint, that something isn't right in the tree's. so I took him out. only time though, have had many noisy encounters with those damn things, and bluejays too. AHHH AHHHHHH


Those squirrels get offal annoying and don't blame you shooting one


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

This is funny stuff.

So you guys are saying that when your son is old enough for a pellet gun (if you guys have sons) that the only thing that you will be letting him shot with it is targets. That is a bit riddiculous don't you think. I used to stack those little birds up like cordwood when i was in grade school then after getting a 22 it was even more enjoyable to shot them at 50 yards and watch them explode. So i say good shot and sorry about the truck, at least it was a ford.
:beer:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Your bored so you shoot something? Do you have no respect for nature and wildlife? Too bad you you were so great a shot you could have had that trophy mounted, you great hunter you.

SODSUCKER


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with you cbass!
I was always shooting birds or other small animals. Heck, I still do for fun when I am in the bow stand. I bring a couple of arrows with field points of judo points and shoot birds or rabbits and one time even a grouse!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

sodsucker in my opinion is one of the natureologists haha, I think that's a word, if not, he just summed up what one is. Like I've said before, I've taken out more robins, sparrows, chickadees, blackbirds, doves and anything else thta moved when I was 8 that anyone in town, now heck, that's something to be proud of...................the old ladies loved me....well not really.....but it was fun. Can't say I'd shoot them now in this day of age, the ole GW would be at my place so fast......anywho. I figured we'd get a naturologist post sooner or later, let's try keep those comments to yourself :gag: : )


----------



## Conner (Mar 8, 2006)

cbass said:


> This is funny stuff.
> 
> So you guys are saying that when your son is old enough for a pellet gun (if you guys have sons) that the only thing that you will be letting him shot with it is targets. That is a bit riddiculous don't you think. I used to stack those little birds up like cordwood when i was in grade school then after getting a 22 it was even more enjoyable to shot them at 50 yards and watch them explode. So i say good shot and sorry about the truck, at least it was a ford.
> :beer:


He said the truck was 400 yards away and still hit it. Now suppose your son was hunting 200 yards away, in the path of that bullet. Would you still make the same statement? It was an illegal shot and he had no clue where that bullet was headed. I certainly would not want to be in the woods with him. :eyeroll:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

what the hell are you talkin about. read my post and explain to me again what your post means. When did i say anything about it being a safe shot or not i said it was a GOOD shot meaning not easy? And it was not a bullet it was an ARROW. Do us all a favor and get the facts before you open your trap or don't talk. :eyeroll:


----------

